# Really MEAN O.B. Peacock



## BarbieBubbles (Dec 29, 2012)

I just stocked my 120 gal. with my first round of chiclids. I was trying for a peaceful peacock/hap mix. I trusted the advice of my LFS and ended up with this so far. 1 O.B. Peacock , 1 Strawberry Peacock, 1 Ruby Red Peacock which the O.B has chased into hiding. Then I have 2 Protomelas,( I have mixed opinions on compatibility with each other) a Tiawan Reef and a Red Empress but they seem fine so far. 1 Electric Blue Hap, 1 Yellow Lab and 1 Albino Compressicip. Please advise which way I should go? Remove the really mean O.B. but then will the next of his posse or next in pecking order just take his place and so on? Or should I remove the timid Ruby Red? Either way what else can I add then? I would appreciate any advice with past experience anyone has. By the way I put these guys in on Dec 26 and want to add more this weekend. Also I was told these were all males and seem to be, they are about 3" now.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the tank? Since you have a comp I assume it is a 72" tank?

The strawberry will likely take over for the OB...so you have to decide whether you prefer the aggressive peacocks or the timid ones.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

barbie will have to answer for sure but 120 is prob 4'x2'x2'


----------



## BarbieBubbles (Dec 29, 2012)

My 120 gal. is 60"x26"x 18"

My 110 gal. is 48"x31x 18" 
I'm trying to remove as few fish as possible, so I think taking out the Ruby Red would solve things and I could get more fish already. Besides the O.B. and Strawberry are really pretty. Think this would work then? So what else do you suggest? Can I add a breading family of yellow labs? and any small Mbuna like Saulosi ? Sorry for all the questions but I have to get more fish this weekend !


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd take out the comp too and one of the Protomelas. All male is always trial and error. A breeding group of yellow labs and/or acei should work. I'd avoid other mbuna.


----------



## raydawg (Dec 25, 2012)

watch out for that dragon blood mine is super aggressive


----------



## BarbieBubbles (Dec 29, 2012)

Take out the comp. because of potential size or compatibility? He's so cool looking and just minds his own business, the others just hang with him.


----------



## Mellywell (Dec 1, 2012)

" name the meanest fish in your tank" would be a good thread.
Mine is a small Eureka Red Peacock.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

BarbieBubbles said:


> Take out the comp. because of potential size or compatibility? He's so cool looking and just minds his own business, the others just hang with him.


Size...he needs a 72" tank.


----------



## BarbieBubbles (Dec 29, 2012)

Mellywell...I think that's a great idea for a thread I bet every fish would 
be named in one way or another depending on it's environment ha ha Hey, maybe your E.R. Peacock would like to hook up with my bad boy O.B.? wouldn't THAT just fix their naughty temperments!!

DJ may I ask how long before my comp. gets to say about 5-6" ? and how big will he get?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Eleven inches and they like to eat mbuna for snacks. IDK how long to get 5-6 inches, maybe someone will chime in.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

As DJ mentioned it really is trial and error but if you are going for a peaceful peacock and hap tank you certainly bought the opposite of that especially with the peacocks. The OB and Dragonsblood/strawberry are man made hybrid strains and are very aggressive peacocks. The Eureka reds and some of the other Jakes can be very aggressive as well. The Taiwan reef would likely be more peaceful than the red empress and as they mature are not likely to get along in a 5' tank. So I would remove the red empress. The albino comp will simply grow too large. They get HUGE.

I would look at sunshine peacock, azureus, electra, lithobates, ngara flametail, bi-color, etc...things along these lines to go with lab, taiwan reef, ruby red and your electric blue(fryeri). I think that would make for a much more peaceful tank but then again you have to remember that all male tanks are trial and error. I would not try and add one or two at a time. I would try and order as many as you can, sexed, at one time.


----------



## BarbieBubbles (Dec 29, 2012)

You are so right guys thanks. I have one more option to consider and would appreciate advice. I have another tank a 120 g 5' L if I moved the mean guys, the O.B.and the strawberry,red empress and maybe the electric blue there, what can I add to them?Some yellow labs I want for sure but what else?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

BarbieBubbles said:


> You are so right guys thanks. I have one more option to consider and would appreciate advice. I have another tank a 120 g 5' L if I moved the mean guys, the O.B.and the strawberry,red empress and maybe the electric blue there, what can I add to them?Some yellow labs I want for sure but what else?


Hard to say because those are aggressive fish. You will want durable fish that aren't as timid but IMHO it can be hard in anything less than a 6' tank and even then can be very hard.


----------



## BarbieBubbles (Dec 29, 2012)

I took back the Ruby Red today, the poor thing was being chased constantly. I tried to get some Yellow Labs but my LFS was low on everything. We just has a bad storm go thru here in Ontario so their stock shipments are on back order. I'll try again next week. My tanks looking pretty empty. P.S.I was told there today the comp. will take 3-5 yrs to get full size is that true? Anyone had any for a long time? I'm still open to suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

BarbieBubbles said:


> I took back the Ruby Red today, the poor thing was being chased constantly. I tried to get some Yellow Labs but my LFS was low on everything. We just has a bad storm go thru here in Ontario so their stock shipments are on back order. I'll try again next week. My tanks looking pretty empty. P.S.I was told there today the comp. will take 3-5 yrs to get full size is that true? Anyone had any for a long time? I'm still open to suggestions. Thanks.


It can take some time to get full size. There are many variables in determining how quickly they will grow. Personally....I would have kept the ruby red and took back the aggressive fish listed above. When you go to add new fish the existing fish that are already aggressive are going to likely do the same thing to the new fish you get and you are going to be right back where you started. This is what I would do....

Narrow your fish list down to a dozen or so fish that you know you can get and are already sexed males. Use basic guidelines when selecting these fish such as no fish that are the same, no two that look really similar and most importantly none that are known to be overly aggressive. Then place the order all at once.

If you go to buy a couple new fish and just drop them in especially peacocks then the OB and the Strawberry are likely to be aggressive and so could the Fryeri as well.

In a all male tank you want to give yourself the best shot at getting it right from the start and then make minor adjustments as you go to fine tune what works for you and your setup.


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

I dont know if it's too late to help, but I have a mixed tank with peacocks, haps, and 2 mumbas. My beautiful dragon blood was killing everything, 1 fish every week. I found once I over stocked the fish this stopped. I now have 25 of so fish, and no one has been killed in over 6 months. I'm wondering if part of the problem was you did not have enough fish.


----------

